
How Times Have Changed – Russia Has Over 20,000 Tanks, the UK Has 249 - Four_Star
http://thesoundingline.com/chart-of-the-day-russia-has-over-20000-tanks-the-uk-has-249/
======
celticninja
To be fair the UK is a small island. Transporting tanks is not an easy
business, stick them on a boat and you just introduced a nice easy target for
your enemy. Parachute them in from planes and they end up separated and not
well supported.

------
reacharavindh
Maybe because they don't need them anymore? ;-)

Why bring swords to a gun fight?

